# The Journey



## madmartigan2000 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey guys, what's up.
My goal here is to become stronger, more powerful. Currently I am doing a program training full body a few days a week. Feel free to read my log if you want. I'll get some pics on soon.


----------



## madmartigan2000 (Jan 20, 2009)

Today's training. Back. Focused on upper back. Bent over rows with parallel torso. Sometimes even dipping upper torso below parallel on the negative 4 sets of 10. Used 115lb, almost time to move up in weight with these. 
Standing cable rows. 4 sets superset with hang snatches. 
Still taking it easy to recover from nagging cough. I refuse to stop training all together though. Got to keep pushing. 
Winston Churchill: "If you're going through hell, keep going"


----------



## Quoi (Jan 20, 2009)

Cool nice job!
One suggestion though you could organize the exercises so we could read them better and you to. 
Post your routine please!


----------

